# Microfonos de escenario



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

Buenas... Que tal! Mi nombre es lucas y esta es mi primera vez  jeje... 
La verdad es que la electronica es un tema que me apasiona y ahora que en la universidad estamos terminando el ramo de circuitos y creo tener los conocimientos para defenderme en un pequeño proyecto que quiero comenzar...

Ante todo les agradezco por darse el tiempito de leer y quisiera pedirles que no piensen que estoy haciendo la del pillo al no buscar por mi parte la informacion y pedir la solucion altiro, pero despues de buscar y buscar en el foro encontre una cantidad enorme de informacion y no se por donde partir

Cortito y simple. Quiero construir 2 microfonos bien chiquitos ( yo pensaba que eran de condensador pero al buscar en el foro creo que estaba mal, me refiero a los del tipo electret). Me quiero ganar unos pesitos y me los pidieron para 2 podiums ( nose con que nombre los conoceran pero son de esos microfonos que se enganchan en la corbata,como los de la tele )

para partir... estoy conciente que no seran inalambricos, pero asumiendo que la persona que sera locutora estara en cada momento en el podio, me sirve. 

En segundo lugar... entiendo que el microfono electret se debe conectar a un preamp, por lo que debo hacer un preamplificador para luego esa señal ingresarla a un power mixer (sin phantom) para que salga amplificado por los parlantes ( es una mesa amplificada de 350W) pero ahora surgen un monton de dudas que ojala me puedan ayudar a resolver... como se yo que potencia debe tener la salida preamplificada para que responda bien una vez conectado al amplificador?,¿ el preamplificador es lo mismo que el phantom?. Por algunos temas lei que ciertos preamplificadores no responden bien a ciertas frecuencias...  a que se refiere con eso?, yo solo lo quiero para voz, a lo mucho se cantara alguna cancion... pero principalmente el mic quiero que sea para hablar (exponer desde el podio). por ultimo... por ahi lei que se podian producir interferencias entre los microfonos e incluso agarrar señales de radios :S, yo entiendo que eso pasaria si fuesen inalambricos? o al ser asi simplecitos, cableados e independientes el uno del otro igual puede ocurrir?

bueno, quisiera pedirles ayuda... para que me orienten en relacion a estas preguntitas y si alguien bondadoso tiene por ahi algun tutorial de como armar el preamplificador y el microfono mismo se los agradeceria, nada complejo porfavor ... recuerden soy nuevito en esto 

Por ahi pille este link, bien recurrente... y creo que me serviria para lo que yo necesito, ESTA BIEN??, realmente me sirve??
http://personal.telefonica.terra.es/web/soloelectronicos/audio/Simple%20Preamplificador%20para%20microfono.htm

Muchas gracias por su ayuda , alomejor es algo ambicioso para ser mi primer proyecto... pero vamos que se puede lograr!

Lo ultimo... existe alguna forma simple de implementar que me permita eliminar los acoples?... por ahi lei que una forma era armar un delay, no entendi mucho  , alomejor hay otra forma mas simple, cualquier ayuda tambien se agradece


----------



## tatajara (Nov 21, 2010)

Si lo puedes usar pero no podrás usar los dos micrófonos a la vez ya que no es un mezclador, para usar dos micrófonos a la vez deveras hacer dos circuitos de esos y de allí elijes que micrófono conectar (no los dos a la vez)
Salidos y bienvenido


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

em... a eso te refieres con que no podre usar dos microfonos en el mismo circuito? eso creo que lo entendi jejeje, para usar los 2 microfonos tendria que hacer 2 preamplificadores y conectarlos a canales independientes en el power mixer? o estoy mal  

Otra cosita.. me sirve el preamp del link?, sabes de alguno que tendria un mejor desempeño pero que no sea complicado de fabricar?

Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## tatajara (Nov 21, 2010)

Mira estas en lo cierto debes hacer dos circuitos y conectarlos a canales independientes y recuerda no conectes nunca los dos micrófonos en un mismo circuito
PD: este te sirve pero sino busca por el foro que hay barios 
Saludos


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

Una consulta que me surge... Como puedo saber si la señal de salida de ese preamp respondera bien al conectarla al mixer y no se escuchara MUY despacio aun al amplificarlo??, solo probandolo una vez armado?? ... por ahi lei que a alguien le paso eso y le recomendaron colocar el circuito del link  a la salida del transistor para aumentar la ganancia 
http://electronics-diy.com/electronic_schematic.php?id=753

Pregunto porque la distancia desde el podio al mixer son varios metros... 7-8 aprox... influye en algo?

Alomejor estoy viendo cosas que estan de sobra... , Te agradeceria si me pudieras orientar


----------



## tatajara (Nov 21, 2010)

Sisi si es esa distancia vas a tener que hacer un circuito como ese por que sino vas a perder señal 
Saludos


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

pero... porque? si se supone que la señal ya va amplificada ( un poco) desde el preamp??

porfavor, existe la posibilidad de que me agreges al msn o facebook para hacerte algunas consultas?

DANO PASÓ POR ACA @ DEBO LEER LAS NORMAS SOBRE MAIL.COM

gracias!

aps... lo siento , no volver a a ocurrir


----------



## PeaBass (Nov 21, 2010)

Esos microfonos de corbata se llaman de solapa, y primero pone directo el mic al power mixer, que ya trae un amplificador, reviza y haz pruebas con largos de cables para ver le resultado, si la persona canta o habla da lo mismo el rango de frecuencia estara siempre entre los 20 a 20khz que es la voz humana, aunque esos microfonos no son para nada recomendables para cantar, fijate en la tele que cuando cantan les pasan microfonos mejores, el phantom power es una energia extra que tira la mesa para los microfonos de condensador, no tiene nada que ver con preamplificacion, y bueno siempre cada mic a cada canal en la mesa.

espero te sirva.


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

pero... el power mixer amplificara la señal que llega desde el electret. Me dices que lo conecte directamente sin usar el preamp??


----------



## tatajara (Nov 21, 2010)

Mira es simple:
No es lo mismo estar a 1 mts de distancia que estar a 8 mts, la señal se va perdiendo 
Por que??
Por que no tiene suficiente potencia
Y pero si esta preamplificada??
Si pero no es suficiente 
Y entonces..??
Realizar un circuito que me ayude a sostener esa seña para que llegue al mixer o amp 
Saludos

edit: tiene razon peabass no sabia como explicarte


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

existe algun esquema de circuito preamplificador que salga con una buena señal de una vez?(que me permita llegar al mixer) o estoy obligado a agregar el circuito al preamplificador??, disculpen que moleste tanto jejeje


aaah, que hay si uso cables blindados??


----------



## pandacba (Nov 21, 2010)

Para hacer lo que necesitas primero que nada hay que saber que tipo de entradas tenes en el mixer y su sensibilidad, en función de eso se hace el preamplificador, teniendo presente el nivel de salida de un electrect se amplifica esa señal hasta el nivel necesario para el mixer, si haces todo cuidadosamente y un buen apantallamiento no tendras ruidos ni nada. Aparte deberas hacer algunos ensallos para ver que no tengas realimentación es decir el mic te capte el sonido del parlante ya que este tipo de mic son muy sensibles..

Estis vienen de dos tipos con 2 terminales y con tres terminales, la alimentación phanton acorta la vida útil del mismo, 

El nivel de salida de etos mic esta en el orden d 1 a 2mV partiendo de eso y el nivel de entrada que necesita tu mix es cuanto hay que amplificarlo....

Suponiendo que lo pones en una entrada para mic de 50k a 200mV hay que amplificar entre 100 a 200 veces la tensión del mic.
Se recomiend para ello utilizar o transistores, o un operacional de bajo ruido, dede un TL071(no es el de má bajo ruido pero funciona bien), un 4558(es doble) y otros que son más caros y tambien más dificlles de hubicar, otro muy bueno es el LM387A(es doble) funciona muy bien con fuente simple y opera de 9 a 40V muy recomendable() pero no es el unico

Otro el NE5534 de bajo ruido que opera de +-3V a+-20V


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

esa era la gran duda que tenia...  te comento que el power mixer es de marca "BECK"  ni en pelea de perros la habia escuchado jeje pero bueno, esta y hay que hacer lo de los mics... tiene  para cada canal entrada balanceada (XLR) y un jack mono luego toda la serie de perillas ecualizadoras, efectos etc etc y al final el control de volumen para cada canal, no tiene phantom como lo mencione...

ahora la gran pregunta... el circuito del link que publique * me sirve?* ( depende de cuanto requiera el power mixer??, no tengo la menor idea he buscado el manual pero naah, no aparece) 
este-->http://www.tkk.fi/Misc/Electronics/circuits/micamp.html

entiendo lo ultimo que escribiste en relacion a lostransistores y/o operacionales pero..sabes de algun esquema mas apropiado para lo que necesito hacer? (SIMPLE) , aque te refieres con buen apantallamiento?, ¿ de que manera puedo evitar la realimentacion?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Te cuento mi amigo, yo arme muchos de esos mic tanto para voces, y para intrumentos, el algunos casos usaba dos mic de electrec  con un solo pre hecho con un BC548, de lo mas facil, alimentados con una bateria de 9Vcc, y montados en una pequeña cajita a la cual se conectaba un cable (en algunos casos de mas de 1oMts) hasta la mixer.
si me das unos minutos te paso el circuito!!


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias pipa09!! lo esperare 

ahora me surge la siguiente duda:  que conviene mas...Armar un pre a transistor o con operacionales??

tienes algun esquema simple que me pueda servir?? Gracias!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

si lo queres hacer simple, con un solo TR, ya lo tenes hecho!!


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

jaja me dejaste igual... que es un TR?? , espero tu esquema


----------



## pandacba (Nov 21, 2010)

Un tr es un transistor, lo ideal seria hacerlo con el BC549 o mejor aún el BC550, pero aún con un BC548 también funcionara podes alimentarlo hasta con dos pilas de 1.5V (en total 3V) y tendras uan autonomia mayor...

Este es uno posible, en lugar del transistor mostrado podes utilizar algunos de los que mencione funciona de 3 a 9V
Creo que este es o parecido el que pipa esta buscando

Este otro es un poquito más avanzado y tiene una mejora utiliza los transistores que te mencione y al salir por emisor del segundo es muy adecuado para tu situación de tener que unir una distancia de unos 10mts
Como se ve se alimenta de 6 a 30V


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

Aca te dejo el esquematico!



Edit : Ja ja ja ja Panda, llegue como los bomberos!!


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 21, 2010)

mmm me saltan unas pequeñas dudas.. que son esos circulos que encierran a 2 lineas paralelas?? esa flecha y el otro simbolo rectangular con un cuadrado y un rombo dentro??. lo siento jeje pro aun no me manejo en la lectura de los esquemas


----------



## pandacba (Nov 21, 2010)

aqui tenes otro tambien sencillo y eficiente



lukatosh dijo:


> mmm me saltan unas pequeñas dudas.. que son esos circulos que encierran a 2 lineas paralelas?? esa flecha y el otro simbolo rectangular con un cuadrado y un rombo dentro??. lo siento jeje pro aun no me manejo en la lectura de los esquemas



genial pipa09!! te hizo un esquema para dos mic esos en los circulitos son los mic electrect
el rectágulo con el cuadradito y el rombo es la salida ally va el cable de salida al mixer el rombo es masa y el cuadradito la señal amplificada



pipa09 dijo:


> Aca te dejo el esquematico!
> 
> 
> 
> Edit : Ja ja ja ja Panda, llegue como los bomberos!!



Ya veo!! casi causas otro incendio jajaja


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 21, 2010)

lukatosh dijo:


> mmm me saltan unas pequeñas dudas.. que son esos circulos que encierran a 2 lineas paralelas?? esa flecha y el otro simbolo rectangular con un cuadrado y un rombo dentro??. lo siento jeje pro aun no me manejo en la lectura de los esquemas


 
No hay problemas mi amigo, ahi te paso de nuevo la imagen!
Saludos!
Ver el archivo adjunto 43359


----------



## Zet@ (Nov 21, 2010)

Saludos!!
Mira, tengo este circuito que varias veces he utilizado y aun igo utiizando, es muy comun y muy sensillo, y funciona de una. Asi como esta solo conectas la limentcion que puede ser de 3 a 15 voltios. La salida lo conectas a cualquier preamplificador o hasta un amplificador si quiere probar, en la entrada le conectas el microfono electret y listo y deberia estr funcionando. Los potenciometros que se ven son para ajustar la ganancia del circuito, es el que esta ubicado en paralelo del capacitor de 10 uf, mientras menor sea la resitencia, va a ser mayor la ganancia.
El tro potencimtro es el que esta ubicado en serie con la resistencia de 2.2 k, que es para incrementar o disminuir la alimentacion del electret, si disminuyes la resistencia de este, notaras que tiene mayor sensibilidad el microfono. Esto lo ajustas a gusto de oido, desde luego a no exagerar.
  Espero que te sirva como ami me sirvio.

  PD.: Las conexiones de entrada y salia se deben hacer con cable mallado, pra evitar los ruidos.


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 22, 2010)

no entendi esta parte...

Asi como esta solo conectas la limentcion que puede ser de 3 a 15 voltios. La salida lo conectas a cualquier preamplificador o hasta un amplificador si quiere probar, en la entrada le conectas el microfono electret y listo y deberia estr funcionando.

no se supone que el circuito es de un preamplificador? para que he de conectarlo a otro preamplificador?


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 22, 2010)

lukatosh dijo:


> no entendi esta parte...
> 
> Asi como esta solo conectas la limentcion que puede ser de 3 a 15 voltios. La salida lo conectas a cualquier preamplificador o hasta un amplificador si quiere probar, en la entrada le conectas el microfono electret y listo y deberia estr funcionando.
> 
> *no se supone que el circuito es de un preamplificador*? para que he de conectarlo a otro preamplificador?


 
Tienes razon Lukatosh ,Ese circuito ya te da el nivel para atacar cualquier entrada de mixer o amplificador, no tiene sentido agregar otro preamplificador!!


----------



## pandacba (Nov 23, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> Tienes razon Lukatosh ,Ese circuito ya te da el nivel para atacar cualquier entrada de mixer o amplificador, no tiene sentido agregar otro preamplificador!!



Lukatosh, el mixer del cual hablas por lo que te entendi dispone de entradas para microfonos balanceadas(hembra canon) y desbalanceada(jack) bien tu mixer tiene un pre.... es decir incorpora pre para microfonos.... que por lo general hoy en dia son de alta impedanci.... por lo cual se ha pasado un circuito que preamplifica la señal...., ahora deberas provar donde te va mejor si en la entrada de linea o en la entrada de micrófono, en cuyo caso estaras conectando un pre a otro pre....
Y no esta mal es más que lógico, cuando se tienen microfonos de baja impedancai(típicamnte 600Ω) estos entregan apenas  2mV las entrada de pre del mix es para alta impedancia tipicamente 50K y unos 200mV, salvo que tu equipo este preparado para "low impedance" para lo cual incorpora un selector o pulsador, que no hace otra cosa por lo general cambiar el factor de amplificación y en algunos equipos pone en serie un pequeño previo para que tenga buena adaptación de impedancia...

Es decir Pipa no se expreso tan mal....

Es solo para echar un manto de luz sobre estas cuestiones que pueden ser triviales para algunos pero engorrosas cuando no se conocen

Saludos y cuentanos que tal te ha ido con las pruebas


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> Lukatosh, el mixer del cual hablas por lo que te entendi dispone de entradas para microfonos balanceadas(hembra canon) y desbalanceada(jack) bien tu mixer tiene un pre.... es decir incorpora pre para microfonos.... que por lo general hoy en dia son de alta impedanci.... por lo cual se ha pasado un circuito que preamplifica la señal...., ahora deberas provar donde te va mejor si en la entrada de linea o en la entrada de micrófono, en cuyo caso estaras conectando un pre a otro pre....
> Y no esta mal es más que lógico, cuando se tienen microfonos de baja impedancai(típicamnte 600Ω) estos entregan apenas 2mV las entrada de pre del mix es para alta impedancia tipicamente 50K y unos 200mV, salvo que tu equipo este preparado para "low impedance" para lo cual incorpora un selector o pulsador, que no hace otra cosa por lo general cambiar el factor de amplificación y en algunos equipos pone en serie un pequeño previo para que tenga buena adaptación de impedancia...
> 
> Es decir Pipa no se expreso tan mal....
> ...


 

Es mas , si el mixer que utilizas, tiene Phamtom Power (48v) , podriar conectar directamente el micro de electrec al mixer! sin necesidad de ningun preamplificador!


----------



## Zet@ (Nov 23, 2010)

Saludos!!
 Aclaro que aun con un alto nivel se señal en la salida, se puede conectar directamente a la entrada de un amplificador, pero desgraciadamente, para que el electret funcione como microfono corbatero, es decir que capte claramente la voz del orador, tiene que ser bastante sensible y por desgracia estos mic son muy sensibles, mas en las altas frecuencias lo que lleva a un horrible feedback. Es por tal motivo que la salida del circuito se debe enviar a una consola o a algun circuito que me permita ecualizar la salida del mic para "ajustar" el nivel de medios y agudos, y aun los graves. En lo personal me gustan estos microfonos, por su tamaño, se pueden meter donde "sea", por su sensiblidad, y su respuesta en frecuencia. Aunque me han provocado bastantes dolores de cabeza. 
 Una recomendacion: 
                             Prueba antes de conectarlo a la consola, etc. colocarle un potenciometro a la salida del circuito, lo que te permitira ajustarle el nivel general de la salida, y no sobrecargaras la entrada del mixer, lo que sea.

 Exitos!!


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 23, 2010)

Wow... Ante todo muchas gracias a los que se han dado el tiempo de contestar.. Debo admintir que le tenia miedo al postear... como en muchos otros foros lo hice, no faltaban aquellos que respondian..." Busca en el foro... hay varias consultas en relacion a ese tema" jeje y como lo dije hay tanta info que uno no sabe por donde partir...

hoy hable con el profesor de electronica y le comente de mi proyecto.. pero me dio un sermon de cosas que debia considerar y que si hacia esto podia pasar esto otro, etc etcque al final fueron solo para confundirme mas... por lo que solo tomare lo que me sirva y apelo a la experiencia que han tenido Uds en relacion al tema...

en forma ya definivita estare haciendo este circuito...
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=43354&d=1290393859

Ahora... me surge unas pequeñas duda antes de lanzarme con todo:

El profesor me dijo que me convendria hacerlo con operacionales... yo la verdad lo quiero para cosas simples, No quiero que se escuche con al mejor calidad del mundo pero si quiero que se escuche bien... Entonces ¿Que transistor me recomiendan que tenga un buen desempeño,SEA DE BAJO RUIDO y se alimente con los 9 V? aah y que sea Economico!!

otra duda loca jeje ¿Cuanto me durara la bateria en el pre?... la idea es ahorrar tambien

por ultimo... de que forma simple... alguna alteracion al circuito que les presento... algun circuito externo me podrian ayudar de manera  EFECTIVA  a eliminar los acoples??

por lo que me comentan del power mixer... la verdad no creo que tenga un preamplificador dentro... el equipo por no decir algo peor es bastante basico y como les decia la marca no la he podido ubicar nisiquiera en internet.  para que decir del fantom que tampoco tiene.
es como este...http://www.mercadolibre.cl/jm/img?s=MLC&f=23029143_2871.jpg&v=E

si tiene un botoncito pero es para atenuar la ganancia en 20 dB. Solo eso...


Muchas gracias nuevamente!! pretendo luego ir a comprar los materiales asique estare atento a las ultimas     3     consultitas jeje...


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 23, 2010)

Si quieres lo mas simple posible, hace esto!


Es lo mas simple, sino te convence, arma un pre con un solo transistor, con el BC548 andaras muy bien, es de bajo ruido, barato , lo encontras en cualquier lado!
Saludos!


----------



## lukatosh (Nov 23, 2010)

eemmm no entendi jajaja. lo siento... podrias explicarme algo mas lo que aparece en el esquema?? eso a que duda reponde... a lo de los acoples supongo?

gracias! pipa09 jeje desde un comienzo hasta el final ayudando en mi proyecto... bkn!


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 24, 2010)

Lo que subi seria la coneccion directa de un micro electrec al mixer, cualquier mixer va a amplificar (en menor o mayor medida) la señal del micro, es para que lo pruebes a ver si da los resultados que vos quieres, yo lo he armado asi y he visto micros para intrumentos ( de vientos) hechos asi, salis directamente con el cable hacia la consola con la señal del capacitor de 470nF y gnd, y alimentas con 9Vcc atraves de la R.

En cuanto al Feedback ( acoples) , depende bastante del lugar donde estes, la ubicacion del o los micros con respecto a los bafles, del patron polar del micro en si; de la direccionalidad de los sonidos madios y agudos, etc, eso lo tenes que tener en cuenta cada ves que te encuntras en un escenario diferente, como primera "medida" a tomar seria la ubicacion del micro con respecto alos bafles, si podes ubicarlos en una linea posterior al sonido, mejos, tambien fijate el tema de la ecualizacion, tando del sonido en si como la del micro!

Sino, conseguete uno de estos!

Saludos!


----------



## all (Nov 30, 2010)

veras la salida va conctada al amplficador


----------



## pipa09 (Nov 30, 2010)

all dijo:


> veras la salida va conctada al amplficador


 

No se ve tu imagen amigo!!


----------



## Cacho (Dic 2, 2010)

pipa09 dijo:


> No se ve tu imagen amigo!!


Verdad.

Esta es la imagen que trató de postear:






Saludos


----------



## Dano (Dic 3, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Verdad.
> 
> Esta es la imagen que trató de postear:
> 
> ...



@all No se a que viene este esquema pero si piensas conectar directo la salida de ese "pre" al amplificador ni se va a escuchar.

Los FET andan lindo para adaptar impedancias pero no pidamos limones al naranjo.


----------

